# Another BFN from Jubee



## Jubee (Feb 9, 2006)

Well as expected so don't feel totally devastated. Felt worse last friday when period started. So can get on with things as normal again now. Will try again as soon as possible with my frozen embies so hopefully it won't be quite so stressful as full IVF.
Good luck to everyone else.
Julia


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi julia im totally devastated for you    woke up this morning and you were the first person i thot of     keep your chin up girl it will work eventually   luv and hugs bernadette xxx


----------



## Jubee (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks. Has really helped chatting with you. Don't feel too bad just having the side affects of the treatment. Have just been out for a big walk then rang clinic who said to still take it easy.......whoops!! Something to do with ovaries and making my feel sick and tired. There I was thinking could just return to normal. 
Anyway booked in for next treatment in may, which is good as could do with the break and have my 40th birthday in April which means I can have a drink.
Never know might get preg before, hope so.
Good luck to you and thanks again.
Julia


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Jubee   

Take care
Natasha


----------

